# So very frustrated.....



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so upset and disappointed that I feel like screaming as loud and long as I can. The DH and I took our two Great Pyrenees dogs to the vet yesterday for health check, shots & microchipping. Athena, our 3 year old that we've had since she was a pup, got a clean bill of health. BUT - our new 16 week old male that we just bought 2 months ago for nearly $1,000 has a severe overbite (not noticable at 8 weeks when we got her but very apparent now) and the vet's recommendation is that this dog NOT be used for breeding purposes. OMG - that's what we bought him for! She also indicated that any 'reputable breeder' would want to know about this genetic defect and recommended we contact them to discuss options. 

Well, I contacted the breeder. That went over like a flying lead brick even though they have a health guarantee for their pups to be free of genetic defects for up to one year of birth. She said it's common for people to have an overbite and it's corrected by braces. So I am supposed to have my dog fitted with braces? WTF? Like that removes the defect from his genetics? What a freaking dim-wit!

I tried to be as non-confrontational as I possibly could as it isn't her fault by any means, but I certainly did not get what I paid for. Her husband is supposed to be getting back to me to discuss options. We'll see how that goes. My confidence is nil at this point. 

So very disappointing as Leo is such a good boy, bonded to our family, Athena and goats already. 

Sorry - just had to vent before I strangle the next poor individual that comes near me.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, that's very frustrating. Especially considering that he's already bonded to your family. 
That health guarantee should hold up legally, right? I mean they signed it and can't refuse to acknowledge it?
Prayers that the husband is more reasonable. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that is just terrible.  :hug: Do you have the defects guarentee in writing? I sure hope this breeder stands behind their puppy. Sounds like this isn't the first time they've delt with this issue if they are telling you how to take care of it with "braces"...by the way...who would do this for an overbite especially? I mean how cruel to the puppy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I say that the breeder if you have a written contract or she has any in print on her website. She must refund your money or trade you for a pup without the issue. I would not want to part with a pup that I was bonded to but at least it has been no more than 2 months. I don't think that I would want a pup from the same breeding and would want to inspect both parents to determine if possible where it came from and then not want a pup from that parent. I personally would opt for my money back and find a new breeder. Maybe keep this pup as a pet and get him fixed. If you want to breed then it is great that you are looking at these things. Braces!!! :angry: Who is she and did she fall off the turnip truck? This is a genetic issue and may well pass to kids and a dog like this should not be bred for registered offspring. If she does not take care of it to your satisfaction you do have legal recourse although small claims court is a hassle. I would first notify the breed registry. 
Hope she remedies this for you soon!! 
Let us know the outcome!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

They have a very well defined health guarantee on their website in regards to 'genetic defects.' That's why I went with this particular breeder. I won't disclose the breeders name until I find out how they will address this. They have used this male/female pairing for at least half a dozen breedings so I am suprised this issue hasn't come up yet. I suspect it has - they just count on their buyers not noticing. I want to be the most responsible breeder I possibly can be with the dogs as well as my goats. I use the same vet both & won't risk my reputation with her by breeding with this dog anyway.

I am tossing around the idea of asking for an 80% refund and we get to keep the dog, providing we give them proof that the dog has been neutered. Can't do that for another 2 months. I don't think my youngest son will ever forgive me if I take Leo back to the breeder. But that still puts me in the position of having to find another male and also puts off my breeding program.

Her statement about braces still slays me. I think she fell out of the stupid tree and hit every branch on the way to the ground!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea. If I were you, i'd get that guarentee page printed incase she decides to "tweak" it a bit. Hopefully she'll take care of the issue. I don't blame you for not wanting to give the puppy back after it's bonded to the family. I think an 80% refund is very fair or what she charges for neautured pet quality male pups.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Print out that health guarantee from their website.....they have to honor that...

They have to know of the defect...and should know better that is will not fix it with braces...that is so not right....and it does not fix the issue for breeding purposes...



> I am tossing around the idea of asking for an 80% refund and we get to keep the dog, providing we give them proof that the dog has been neutered. Can't do that for another 2 months. I don't think my youngest son will ever forgive me if I take Leo back to the breeder. But that still puts me in the position of having to find another male and also puts off my breeding program.


 If the breeder will do that...that would be a great idea.... not sure....that I'd want to get another Dog from them.... knowing what you know now...


----------

